
Show HN: “New52”:  My attempt to dive Wider, not Deeper - bussierem
https://github.com/bussierem/new52/
======
bussierem
I've always been one of those people who has an absolutely terrible time
coming up with side projects for myself, primarily for two reasons: I aim too
high, and I love to stick with familiar technologies.

To this end, at the beginning of the year I started my NOT A NEW YEARS EVE
RESOLUTION project (because NYE resolutions rarely see completion): I decided
that I would spend all of 2018 learning entirely new technologies - one new
one per week, every week, and spending at least 8 hours on the technology. I
also set a hard line that I wouldn't "give multiple weeks" to anything, no
matter how much I loved it. I would move on at the end of the week, and
anything I wanted to pursue further would either have to wait, or would be
tinkered with on TOP of the work I did for New52.

I am coming up on 1/4 of the way done with this project, and I figured now was
a good time to share it, now that I'm confident I'm "sticking with it" (unlike
many other NYE resolutions...)

I wanted to share it here for inspiration to others, but also for a selfish
reason: I would _love_ to get people's advice on what to explore! I'll accept
PRs to the README list of tech ideas I have - I have 40 weeks to go still, and
nowhere near that many items left in my list!

Thanks for taking a look!

